# F550 plow and wing



## Catskill Plowin (Feb 3, 2004)

Hello, I've just found your site,my first post. I'm getting a new Ford F550 6.0 Auto., I'm looking for a wing like the ones on bigger trucks. It's mounted on the passinger side, seperate from the main plow. I've went on Goggle and found some sites for larger wings but not exactly what I've been looking for.Thanks


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Its called a sidewing. http://www.sidewing.net


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

lets try that again http://www.sidewing.net


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Skip the side wing, if your buying a F 550 go to an Upfitter that does muni trucks, and get an Everest plow and wing.


Geoff


----------



## Catskill Plowin (Feb 3, 2004)

*looks kind of light*

Not exactly what I was looking for. I wanted a front mounted tower to raise up the wing to knock the tops off of a bank.Like that you can get into the pass. side door. But it doesn't look heavy enough .Thanks


----------



## Catskill Plowin (Feb 3, 2004)

*GeoffD*

Do you have a link?


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

It can take on snow banks http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7915 http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7915&perpage=20&pagenumber=7 and works for f 550es


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Scroll down for the pics.


----------



## Catskill Plowin (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks QMVA for the links. In the posts I found the link for www.hpfairfield.com I think he has the set up I'm looking for.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

i agree with geoffd go with an uplifter, that truck will do fine with it. sidewing is good but too small and light in this case


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

I thought that side-wing was going to offer a bigger side-wing specifically for the f450 and f550. I believe it was going to be 18 " longer.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Everest does not have a website that works. However any truck upfitter that does muni trucks will be able to point you in the right direction. What state are you in?

Skip the sidewing, it will not last on a F 550

Geoff


----------



## NYRookie (Mar 22, 2003)

I don't know how far you are from Albany, but try Arrowhead Equipment in Colonie. They put on my last 2 plows and they do some big stuff. They also do bodies, sanders and other stuff.


----------



## Catskill Plowin (Feb 3, 2004)

*Side wing*

GeoffD that link I found hpfairfeild.com is in "New England" some where.They have Everest plows and wings,I send for info. I agree,that sidewing is to light for the work I do . NYRookie I'll look for your guy in Colonie,thats about two hours north of me.What do you think of your X-plow?Thanks


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

*Arrowhead*

If Arrowhead is 2 hours north then Bonesteel in Kingston should be closer. You might also want to check out dealers in Poughkeepsie. 
If you do decide to travel to Albany skip Arrowhead and go to T&T/Body King in Latham. If you want reasons I've got dozens from many of their former customers. Nothing I wish to post but I'd be happy to P.M. them to you.


----------



## Catskill Plowin (Feb 3, 2004)

*Side wing*

JElmWin, Bonsteel is about an hour from me,would be better for me also.I know they have Fisher Plows , do they have bigger stuff? Any web site?Thanks


----------



## JElmWin (Jan 10, 2004)

*bonesteel*

Try this Fisher link:

http://www.fisherplows.com/dl_east.asp

It lists Bonesteel.
Hudson River Truck in Poughkeepsie might have what you need also.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

My employer does a lot of Business with HP Fairfield, however there closest branch to you is in Mass. Long story short they have very high quality work, and a great sales team.

Geoff


----------



## sidewing (Dec 31, 2001)

Hi Catskill Plowin:

If you don't mind, I would add my 2 cents to your wing decision.

FYI, I work for Sidewing, so have a clear bias in that direction. I have also seen, and admire, both H.P. Fairfield and Everest's products. They both make excellent wings, and are great companies.

When you are looking at wings, I think you need to look at the following:
- cost
- complexity (of installation and operation)
- ease of removal
- front axle weights and forces

In particular, and for the size of truck you are looking at, the last point should be critical. There is no question that a front-mounted wing will push a lot of snow. However, on an F550 it is a lot of additional weight to load onto the front axle. Typically this combination will put the truck a thousand pounds or more over its front axle limits. And, you have some 14-16 feet of blades pushing sideways, often very hard, against your 2 front tires and suspension.

One of the areas we run up against in selling Sidewing is that people have tried to use wings before on lighter-duty trucks. In almost every case, they loved the wing but couldn't stand the constant front-end maintenance the extra weight and forces caused. Sidewing solves this problem by balancing both the weight of the plows and the forces through the entire truck.

Both Arrowhead and Bonesteel either have installed Sidewing or have a demo truck now, and can show you the differences between a front-mounted wing and Sidewing. That should give you a pretty good base to make an informed decision.

Kind regards,

Reg McGuire
Sidewing Snowplows


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

How would the SideWing mount to a truck with a dump body or flat deck? I know that the front mount wings do not interfere with the bed area.


----------



## Catskill Plowin (Feb 3, 2004)

*Give me wings*

Hi Reg, I'm sure you think your side wing is very nice,But with the light duty universal one size fits all frame mount and the trailer hitch bar across the rear, your unit is not suited for heavy duty around the clock snow work. If your sidewing was a front mounted snow plow, hooked up to a trailer hitch, I don't think we would be having this conversation.But seeing that it's new and we are all trying to work smarter and cut our costs, you have an audiaunce[sp]. As far as over loading the front axel of a F550, a lot of guys here have been plowing for a long time. We still have most of the plow vehicles we stared with. 1949 B2PW Dodge Power Wagon with a 8' Fisher,serveral Jeeps 4,V6, and V8 volk,meyers, fisher,western plows. 1968 F250 Ford 8' Fisher,1979 F350 Ford 8' Fisher. Plus newer stuff.All these vehicles plow snow,every year, every snow. While each vehicle is good for what it is and does, all of them put together is not as good as a new F550 ford truck.325 HP high capacity chassis, these are big rigs in small packages. We have a "light duty" 1981 C20 auto 350 Chevy with a 8' western and a 8' Hiway sander. Every thing on the truck is 81'. It has a semi floating rear and a standard front end. Other than maintenance, it has never given us any trouble. I'm hoping I didn't offend any body as I'm new here.Thanks


----------



## sidewing (Dec 31, 2001)

Hi UpstateDzlGuy:

The lifting frame for Sidewing simply bolts onto the flatbed or into the dump box. I am attaching a picture of an F550 with wing, not a great picture I know but you can get the idea.

The only condition is that, when the wing is attached, you cannot raise the dump box, so a V-box salter is the best option rather than a tailgate spreader.

The wing takes less than 5 minutes to remove, so you can easily take it off between storms and use the box as you would have before.

Reg


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

*I know where that truck is*

That picture is from Rowe Ford in Westbrook, ME right. I went out and saw that and test drove it very nice truck, if I would had had the money I would had bought it right then and there. Like most people on here state go with the best! That thing is the best. How did you get that picture if your from Ontario Canada?
Dylan


----------



## sidewing (Dec 31, 2001)

Hi Neuswede:

Great eyes, glad you liked the truck!

We were on a sales trip through the area, stopped in to talk to Rowe Ford and see how the truck looked. The truck was built by Brake and Clutch, one of our distributors based down near Boston. We wanted to see the truck, make sure the install went well. We took some pictures when we were there.

They have had a lot of interest in it, and are really happy with the way the wing works on the F550.

Reg
Sidewing Snowplows


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Brake and Clutch in Salem MA. They do alot of business for Fisher and install a ton of truck bodies. Very busy business.


----------



## 2004F550 (Nov 13, 2003)

Just got back from Connex in Hartford. They had an F550 with roll plow and wing and 4yd sander. It was a Fairfield set-up. It had all electric controls. It was a sweet set up. Like the big trucks but minaturized.


----------



## Catskill Plowin (Feb 3, 2004)

2004F550 What is Connex a trade Show?Was the truck a demo model for Fairfeild? Thanks


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

I have been looking at the tenco husky series. The State DOT trucks around here use them.


----------



## 2004F550 (Nov 13, 2003)

Yeah it's a trade show. The truck was a demo I beleive. The salesman said that he selling mostly to towns and counties. The whole set up was about 64,000, sounds pretty reasonable.


----------



## Catskill Plowin (Feb 3, 2004)

*Ice and snow tonight*

Hi avalanceplow, Do you have a dealer name or a web site to go to? Hi 2004F550 Thanks I'm gong to call Fairfeild again today, price seems right. Thanks


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

Tenco's website is www.tenco.ca

The address for the wind is http://www.tenco.ca/Brochures_R_V/Husky_anglais.pdf I believe:waving:


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

Dewfinitly go to T&T they're way better the Arrow head or Bonesteels. As for the X Blade you asked about unless you want a 10' plow the x is as good as you'll get. It scrapes better then any plow i've used.
Casey


----------



## Catskill Plowin (Feb 3, 2004)

*Sunny and 35 today ouch*

Avalancheplow Thanks I sent for info, the web page started in French, then realized I was in Canada. Spoke to a sales man at Fairfield on Friday, he was very help full, said no problem. Was going to Bonesteel today. 66Construction I will talk to T&T also. I'm interested in the 9' X plow. Taller mold board steeper angle of attack.Thanks


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

This is right what I am looking for! I just need some new contact information for your site. The current link www.sidewing.net does not work. Can you send me more information on this system.

I sure it would work great on a F350 with a 9' 2" V Plow!


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Unfortunately the Sidewing Company is gone. They were trying to get a major plow manufacturer to take over the production and distribution, but I don't think it has gone anywhere. There is another company manufacturing a similar plow in New York, I'll see if I can find a link.

Bill

Found it http://www.jjagwing.com/


----------



## Grisi24 (Oct 19, 2005)

That would be great because... well I live in NY and I really didn't want to travel far, unless need be.

Thanks for the quick response. Please keep me up to date with a major company taking it over.


----------



## Caveman (Oct 22, 2006)

I am in the process of building a snow wing for my Unimog on the drivers side. Just taking a old Meyers 7 ft blade and making a swing mount and a gin pole off the rear of the truck.
I tried to find the sidewing guys but sounds like they have all shut down.


----------



## MassHighway23 (Jan 19, 2011)

Here's an F550 with a Tenco set up...


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

MassHighway23;1271322 said:


> Here's an F550 with a Tenco set up...


Where is it?


----------



## MassHighway23 (Jan 19, 2011)

sorry, here it is! http://www.arrowheadequipment.com/popgallery.aspx?pic_id=91&cat_id=11&display_type=G it's from arrowhead in albany NY


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

Catskill Plowin;137257 said:


> GeoffD that link I found hpfairfeild.com is in "New England" some where.They have Everest plows and wings,I send for info. I agree,that sidewing is to light for the work I do . NYRookie I'll look for your guy in Colonie,thats about two hours north of me.What do you think of your X-plow?Thanks


There is a machine shop here in Searsmont Maine that makes wings for all size trucks.... He Does a pile of them for pickup/ ton trucks....I priced them there and HP Fairfield and he is allot cheaper... Really looks like ar good wing... It does mount closer to the front and can knock off tops of banks....


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I know a guy that built a plow and wing set up for his F-450. He is a very good fabricator so it came out wicked good. He plows over 20 miles of roads with it. He said it works great. I should get a picture of it some time.


----------



## Catskill Plowin (Feb 3, 2004)

Dewey;1271642 said:


> There is a machine shop here in Searsmont Maine that makes wings for all size trucks.... He Does a pile of them for pickup/ ton trucks....I priced them there and HP Fairfield and he is allot cheaper... Really looks like ar good wing... It does mount closer to the front and can knock off tops of banks....


Hey Dewey,
Do you have a phone number or web page? I'm looking to get a 2011 or 12 550 this year.
Thnaks. Brian


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey Brian : I didn't know they had a Website but they do ( I looked after your message) if you search Cox Machine Searsmont Maine . You should find them ,Their number is 1 (207) 342-2267. 
They are a father /son team that I have used many times for repairs for my equipment they are friendly ,fair and stand behind there work..They also make a awesome and rugged plow... I'm sure if you buy a wing from them you will be happy....
If you call them tell them Duane from Deweys Lumber sent you....Pm Me if you have more questions.... Stop by if you come up in this direction !!!


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Those wings made by Cox Machine, do they trip? They don't look like they do. That would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I saw one picture on their website and it was not mounted 

Most wings "trip" with a spring mounted to the extension arm and pivot on the front lifting point. Neither of these were in the picture I saw. I inquired about the wings and am waiting to get a response and some pictures.


----------

